# My Summer chicken coop and my winter heated hen coop



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello members,

Imagine folk... this winter thermomether showed -43 degrees.

All hens still alive...

See ---> *My Insulated and Heated Chicken Coop*

Welcome aboard friends:


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would also add some insulation to the inside of the doors

also don't forget about air flow

even on the coldest days i leave a window open some

if i come out to find the coop windows steamed up i know it's too humid 

so i open up a second window some



how many birds will you house in the coop?


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

12 laying hens piglett


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, wait. 12? That coop is much too small for that many large fowl. For 12 birds it should be 48 square feet of floor space.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

How big is the coop? 48 square feet is only 8x6, it doesn't look smaller than that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From that pic it looks like its 4X6.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Robin: the poultry can run in my second chicken coop, next of my *shed*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I missed asking the first time, was that temp C or F? It probably doesn't matter much it's still much too cold.

I finally saw the access door to the other side.


----------

